# Gilbert, Plus His BFF Colby



## MerryMaeFlower (May 26, 2012)

Here at work we have a small photo booth for product pictures and so I stuck Gilbert in it to get some pictures of his face... seeing as how all the pictures I've taken thus far show a black blob for his face. Gilbert wasn't especially fond of the photo booth but I did finally get him to sit long enough to snap a couple of pictures.

His "Shih Tzu" underbite REALLY shows in these pictures. It doesn't usually seem so obvious. I just hope it doesn't get worse. :suspicious:


----------



## MerryMaeFlower (May 26, 2012)

Colby is Gilbert's BFF and "pen pal." Colby has been assigned his usual "mother" task of helping to crate train/ex pen train the new pup. Colby is an expert at training other dogs. LOL Just for the fun of it I included Colby's puppy picture too. He was such a funny looking, cute pup. He's even funnier looking now. The comment I get most often "he's so ugly he's cute!". LOL He definitely has a face only a mother could love... but he's the biggest sweetie.

The picture in the grass was taken out front of my office. These two come to work with me every day and they love their lunch break run at noon. LOL


----------



## wendylee (May 28, 2012)

Great pictures and Gilbert is just adorable, it easy to understand why you selected him. I am currently without a dog and can't wait to get a puppy. I'm on a list but it will be a minimum of 4 months so I'm currently getting my puppy fix by looking at all the wonderful pictures posted on the forum.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Gilbert is really cute and so is Colby in a funny kind of way. I bet those two have a heck of a time together. What one doesn't think of, I'm sure the other one does. All I can see is mischief!!!!!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They ate BOTH adorable!


----------



## MerryMaeFlower (May 26, 2012)

wendylee said:


> Great pictures and Gilbert is just adorable, it easy to understand why you selected him. I am currently without a dog and can't wait to get a puppy. I'm on a list but it will be a minimum of 4 months so I'm currently getting my puppy fix by looking at all the wonderful pictures posted on the forum.


Oh yes, waiting is so, so hard!!!


----------



## MerryMaeFlower (May 26, 2012)

Rita Nelson said:


> Gilbert is really cute and so is Colby in a funny kind of way.


ound: and yes, mischief abounds!


----------



## MerryMaeFlower (May 26, 2012)

Rita Nelson said:


> Gilbert is really cute and so is Colby in a funny kind of way.


ound: and yes, mischief abounds!

Colby is a rescue and we know he's pure bred but the lady he came from was hoarding 20+ Japanese Chins (and plently of cats too) in a tiny, filthy trailer and so we have no idea how much inbreeding was going on because supposedly she just started out with two dogs! Poor guy is smart as a whip but is a pretty funny looking Japanese Chin. We rescued both he and his litter mate Porter and Porter never got the extreme underbite Colby did. I call Colby my little inverted vampire because his bottom canine teeth stick out making him looking nothing short of ridiculous.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

They are both adorable. The underbite is cute.


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 4, 2011)

Wonderful pictures. Each expression and pose is different (and just begs for some captions!).


----------

